# second swarm from my warre



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

So one of my warre hives swarmed today and I caught it. It swarmed first on 7/1 and I didn't see it but my son did and it vanished but today at 4:15 they started so I grabbed a hose and started spraying in the air an followed them with the hose until they landed about 50ft up in a pine tree out back. I got a pool skimmer pole , a empty water cooler bottle that I cut the bottom off and mounted it on the end of the pole, climbed up that tree and out on a not so big branch and scooped most of them from underneath, I shook them into a KTBH that I built earlier this year but didn't use, I had nothing else available. I went up that tree 3 times until I got almost all of them, checked on them at 8:00 and they were still there. Questions, why did they swarm twice in 13days, was there a queen with both swarms, how? What is the state of my warre now, will the swarm stay in the top bar hive, which is about 10ft from the warre. Here I am with only 4months of experience and I now have 2 warres , a lang nuc that I got from a guy and now this swarm in the top bar, never would have thought it would get this crazy, hope I don't screw things up too bad, any way thanks for any help.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Yes they had a queen They will not swarm without one. They would have had to start that queen cell from a newly hatched larva the day the first swarm left. which is unusual, but nothing surprises about bees anymore. They should stay. You will know for sure in a day or so.


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks Tenbears for keeping up with my endevors, they're still there as of a few minutes ago, I made up some sugar syrup but not sure if I should open them up to feed or wait a while. What do you think, I also was surprised at another swarm just 13 days later that's why I was wondering about a queen, hopefully that warre will requeen as quick again. Thanks again.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

You had several virgin queens hatch and this is call after swarms - happens a lot when hives make up several queen cells - be on the lookout - they could cast another swarm


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Hope not, a couple more of those and I'd end up with a empty hive, any suggestions on starting to feed these girls, ok now or wait a few days, thanks.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

what's there honey stores look like? if they swarmed - there's probably plenty of honey on them


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

I don't know, but the hive they came from had the whole top box and part of the next box full of honey and the top bar hive I put them in is foundationless. I put a partition in closing down to 10 bars.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

share some of that with the swarm if needed - but - be advised - swarms build comb like crazy - watch them for a couple of days - if they look like they need feeding - grab a frame or 2 from the parent hive


----------



## lostboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Sounds good, thanks for the help.


----------

